# CENTRE GEORGES POMPIDOU ANNEX. CITY OF METZ.FRANCE



## colin (Sep 30, 2005)

A NEW MUSEUM OF CONTEMPORARY ART WILL BE BUILT IN CITY OF METZ.FRANCE.BEGINNING OF WORK FIRST QUARTER 2006.END OF WORK.2008
10 000 SQM.55 MILLIONS DOLLARS.ARCHITECTS : JAPANESE SHIGERU BAN AND FRENCH JEAN DE GATINES.IT WILL BE AN ANNEX OF THE FAMOUS CENTRE GEORGES POMPIDOU IN PARIS.

http://www.mairie-metz.fr:8080/METZ/CULTURE/POMPIDOU/images/cp-m1.pdf

http://www.mairie-metz.fr:8080/METZ/CULTURE/POMPIDOU/index_pompidou.html
IN FRENCH AND ENGLISH



WEB SITE centre georges pompidou. metz
http://www.centrepompidou-metz.com


http://www.cpmpresse.com/images/cpm_dossier/8/CPMAPDCP2706.pdf
IN FRENCH


http://cpm.admin.iweps.com:81/statiques/pdf/DP16122003.pdf
IN FRENCH


http://www.ca2m.com
WEB SITE metz-métropole






















http://www.cpmpresse.com










PIC 4000 ko.


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

Wrong forum. This is not a highrise project.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

I love Paris. I hate this.


----------

